# Stressed out



## jesetta_1980 (Jun 12, 2011)

I need some insight. I decided Tuesday to leave my trainer after a year for being inappropriate. I have an appointment with another trainer this week for an evaluation.

Here is my question. While going to the other trainer, I met a guy there who has been helping me on the weekends to work with my dog. He has 5 GSDs of his own and honestly they are by far the best behaved and most advanced dogs in the school (3 I have seen in class.) With this being said, the trainer did none of this. He actually only goes to class for certification of his dogs and to help others in class. He has offered to now help me 2 times a week. Would this be ok even thou he is not a "professional trainer"?


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Why not? If you trust him and like the results.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I've seen 'professional' trainers that I wouldn't let near my dog and I've learned a great deal from a self proclaimed' Ol' ******* Country Boy' who knows and loves dogs inside and out. My herding trainer wouldn't be considered a professional because she doesn't have a piece of paper saying she is but she's trained dogs that compete at an international level. If you like the results you see, let him help you. Not all trainers are familiar with gsds and it sounds as though he is. Just keep in mind that it's YOUR dog and not his to handle- if you're uncomfortable with anything he does or suggests, thank him politely and go home.


----------



## jesetta_1980 (Jun 12, 2011)

That actually helps a lot. That's exactly what he is...a good ole country boy from West Virginia. Thanks for your input!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

If you like how HIS dogs behave, I also would say go for it!


----------

